# ماهي متطلبات السلامة في محطات المجاري!!



## tecnology (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو بيان متطلبات السلامة في محطات المجاري ان امكن ومناقشتها شاكرا لكم وخدمة للمنتدى المفيد:11:


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز tecnology أعتقد أن من أهم الأمور التي يجب أن تأخذ بعين الإعتبار هي نسبة الأوكسجين داخل المنطقة المحصورة، وما هي معدات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة لمثل هذا العمل وكذلك طريقة العمل من حيث الدخول والخروج وأجهزة الإتصال ...الخ.
كما يمكن أن تجد ما تريده عند البحث في مكتبة السلامة المهنية، ويوجد كذلك موضوع إسمه الدخول إلى الأماكن المغلقة إبحث في هذين الموضوعين سوف تجد ما يفيدك.


----------



## مصطفى النحراوى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*قال تعالى " وما أوتيتم من العلمِ إلا قليلاً "*

​ 
اتشرف بالرد على
متطلبات السلامة فى محطات الصرف الصحى
(المجارى)
تامين المحطات
اولا: يتوجد مكاتب العاملين
يلزم توجد طفايات عبوة 6 كيلو بودرة
وتعلق على الحائط خارج غرف العاملين على ارتفاع متر ونصف
من سصح الارض
ثانيا: يتوجد غرفة ماكينات الديزل او مواتيركهرباء الضغط والشفط
اذ كانت الغرفة مساحته 15م طول ×10 متر عرض
يلزم التامين ضد مخاطر الحريق
بتواجد عدد 8 طفايات حريق وزن 12 كيلو بودرة محملة على عجل لتكون سهلة الحركة
وتوزع بجانب الحائط بعيد عن اى اعاقة للعاملين على ان يكون ما بين كل طفاية والاخرى 5 متر
يلزم ملاحظة التهوية بفتح الشبابيك العليا بستمرار بغرفة المحركات
ثالثا: اذ كان بالمحطة بدروم اى غرف اسفل سطح الارض 
او مواسير مجارى وبها اعمال تلزم موظفين
فعليهم تنفيذ تعليمات الامن والسلامة
بما يالى
# يمنع منعا باتا التدخين
# يمنع استعمال اى لهب من اضائة بولعة او كبريت مهما كانت الاسباب
لان اى لهب فى تلك الاماكن يؤدى الى انفجار مواقت بسبب الغازات المتواجدةفى هذا المكان
# يمنع تواجد اى سخص فى تلك الاماكن المغلقة الا الاشخاص الذين يحملون
اجهازة الوقاية وهى انبوبة الاكسجين المحملة على الظهر للتنفس لاستعمالها اثناء ضيق التنفس
وشكرا
ومستعدبالرد لاى استفسار
والله ولى التوفيق​














3​


----------



## tecnology (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
عضو فعال
ja'afar abu shaikha 
شكرا لك على المعلومات وسابحث في المكتبة وفقك الله
جديد مصطفى النحراوي
لي الشرف في معرفتك وردك لك مني كل التقدير


----------



## ايمن حسين (2 فبراير 2010)

نامل مزيد من المعلومات وجزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## سليم صبرة (20 أبريل 2010)

الاخ مصطفي 
شكرا لك علي المعلومات ولكن سئوالي هو لماذا قلت يجب عمل تهوية بفتح الشبابيك العلوية في غرفة الماتورات 
ومن المعروف ان العادم الناتج من الماتورات هو مجموعة غازات بمجملها اثقل من الهواء اليس من الاجدر فتح شبابيك علي مستوي سطح الارض لعمل تهوية تامة في الغرفة


----------



## علي الحميد (20 أبريل 2010)

الأخ مصطفى النحروي

الآية التي كتبتها خطأ وليست في كتاب الله .. والآية الصحيحة هي:

((وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا))

ومع احترامي فليس لك عذر في هذا الخطأ فلو وضعت الآية في قوقل لعلمت الخطأ الذي فيها.. وآمل منك مخاطبة الإدارة لتصحيح الآية...


----------

